# 1/8th scale 65 corvette stingray



## Mello Yello (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,
I was given this model from a friend. It is missing the front turn signals & the chrome for the lens. Also the stock tires are not so good. Does anyone know where I can find some better tires & the turn signal lens with the chrome? Also looking for the chrome fuel cap. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been active on the Model Cars magazine website (www.modelcarsmag.com) for over a year now. In their Forums section they have a "Wanted" section where you can post what it is you need and hopefully someone on the site will notice and be able to help you out. Many of us work on the "Pay It Forward" principle, where we send out a needed part to one member and he does the same for someone else some time in the future when he has something that someone else needs. I'm currently about 3 parts behind - I've sent out 3 more than I've received, and that feels GOOD! 

Shortly after I joined, I mentioned that I was always on the lookout for old Corvair model parts. No fewer that three guys volunteered stuff, and only two of them asked me to reimburse the shipping costs - the parts themselves were absolutely FREE! An unused continental kit and other customization parts from the SMP 1960 Corvair annual kit from one guy, a complete body, chassis and interior from a '69 coupe from another, and some odd bits and pieces from a third, including half a dozen 13" whitewall tires from old annual kits! If you're going to find these parts you're looking for, that would be a good place to start your search. You might be asked to either pay something for the parts or maybe trade someting, but then again, maybe not.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Kirt - I see you made it over to the MCM website ad someone volunteered the parts you need. See, I told ya that they're a great bunch of guys over there!


----------



## Mello Yello (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks CorvairJim,
Also looks like I found the parts I need for each vette. Nice friendly site & very helpful. Now only if I could find the 1/16th early 80s firebird/trans am. I know its like looking for a buried treasure but hope someone has one thats complete. Thanks for telling me about MCM.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

QUICK! Check the "Swap, Trade, or Free" forum on te MCM website! There's a guy looking to trade one on there RIGHT NOW!!! :hat:


----------

